# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Veolialle Norjassa 173 uutta bussia kerralla

## antti

Veolia on saanut uuden kontrahdin aikaiseksi Stavangerin alueen liikenteestä  ja hankkii kerralla peräti 173 uutta bussia  tosin vaan Volvoja  http://web3.aftenbladet.no/lokalt/article469661.ece

----------

